# Strange White Patch



## piranhamad (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi guys,

My fish has a strange white patch on his body, it is a lot more noticeable when I have just done a water change or he is stressed but not sure if I should be concerned or not? Sorry the picture is not better. He is still eating and acting normal. I got the fish about 3 months ago and he has had the mark for a while, maybe it is from a bad heater burn in the past?? Any ideas???


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That definitely looks like an old heater burn.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

^x2


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

x3 Looks like a old heater burn


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i agree with the guys previously posted. a heater burn like no other. unfortunately will not go away. as he grows however it will become less noticeable.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya poor guy


----------

